

How Free Explains Israel’s Flotilla Fail - jackfoxy
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/06/how-free-explains-israels-flotilla-fiasco/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

======
maxklein
It cost the flotilla more than ten human lives. That's not free.

------
pook
_The asymmetry in money spent and effect achieved between the two sides is
staggering. Call it the # sign versus the $ sign. The flotilla organizers
spent almost nothing and won the day; Israel spent huge amounts of money and
ended up with egg on its face._

If you don't find this incredibly fascinating and inspiring, you're in the
wrong business. Hell, the wrong world-line.

Cory Doctorow welcomes you to his capital-F Future.

